# Border Patrol Agent Jeffrey Ramirez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just Posted









*Border Patrol Agent*

*Jeffrey Ramirez*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Saturday, September 15, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heat exhaustion
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* Not available
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Border Patrol Agent Jeffrey Ramirez died several weeks after suffering symptoms of heat stroke during a defensive tactics training exercise in Laredo, Texas, during a day where temperatures above 90-degrees.

He was transported to a hospital when he began to feel ill where he was treated for dehydration and released. After failing to wake up the following morning, he was transported back to the hospital where he remained on life support until passing away on September 15th, 2012.

Agent Ramirez had served with the United States Border Patrol for four years. He is survived by his wife, son, parents, sister, and two brothers.

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21503-border-patrol-agent-jeffrey-ramirez#ixzz2BOjGiGJ4


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Ramirez


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

R.I.P. USBP Agent Ramirez


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------

